# festplatte zulangsam

## pieter_parker

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sdc

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   7558 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3781.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  216 MB in  3.01 seconds =  71.76 MB/sec
```

```
dd if=/mnt/sdc1/datei of=/dev/null

1024000+0 Datensätze ein

1024000+0 Datensätze aus

524288000 Bytes (524 MB) kopiert, 222,519 s, 2,4 MB/s
```

irgendwie stimmt da doch irgendetwas nicht

wie kann das sein das nur so extrem langsame werte erreicht werden wenn ich von der festplatte lese ?

(egal ob mit dd, oder im mc eine datei meiner wahl auf der festplatte)

die festplatte machte sonst 40..55..70mb/s laut der anzeige im mc

hab sogar auch schonmal alle dateien runter kopiert auf eine andere festplatte, und dann neu wieder zurueck drauf kopiert damit sie "ordentlich" auf der festplatte liegen

hab sogar den pc rebootet, aber wie erwartet keine veraenderung der geschwindigkeit

bin da irgendwie ratlos ....

----------

## pieter_parker

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463732

...

"WD500: 37085/61063168 files (1.8% non-contiguous), 17131312/122096000 blocks"

bei mir gibt es keine zeile die so oder so aehnlich aussieht

ich sehe bei mir nur

"/dev/sdc1: sauber, 1805/39075840 Dateien, 63757449/78142160 Blöcke"

aber nichts von % non-contiguous ... wie bekomme ich das angezeigt ?

----------

## Max Steel

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463732
> 
> ...
> 
> "WD500: 37085/61063168 files (1.8% non-contiguous), 17131312/122096000 blocks"
> ...

 

Glückwunsch, dann hast du im Moment keine Fragmentation.

Und selbst wenn, dann ist das fürchterlich und schon garnicht schlimm.

siehe hierzu: http://faq.jensbenecke.de/wiki/FestplatteDefragmentieren

Aaaaber, den Rest verstehe ich auch nicht, es kann höchstens sein das hdparm den Buffer mitverwendet, und der kann für ordentlich hohe Zeiten sorgen.

Edith:

Gradmal bei mir getestet.

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/sda /dev/sdb

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   294 MB in  2.00 seconds = 146.68 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.04 seconds =  27.66 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   304 MB in  2.01 seconds = 151.31 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.01 seconds =  55.78 MB/sec

# dd if=/usr/portage/distfiles/ooo300-m9-libs_extern_sys.tar.bz2 of=/dev/null

184609+1 Datensätze ein

184609+1 Datensätze aus

94519989 Bytes (95 MB) kopiert, 4,17216 s, 22,7 MB/s

# dd if=/vol1/defrag/image-aa of=/dev/null

8192000+0 Datensätze ein

8192000+0 Datensätze aus

4194304000 Bytes (4,2 GB) kopiert, 74,7141 s, 56,1 MB/s
```

/usr/portage (reiserfs) liegt auf /dev/sda

/vol1 (ext3) liegt auf /dev/sdb

----------

## pieter_parker

gut, aber warum sagt hdparm -tT /dev/sdc etwas von um die 70mb/s und ein dd auf dutzende verschiedene dateien jeweils nur etwas von 2...4 und mal ein paar mb/s mehr ?

----------

## Max Steel

Wie gesagt, ich kann es nicht sagen, da bin ich überfragt...

Was auch noch sein könnte das dein REchner gerade am schaffen ist, oder war, oder du aus einer verschlüsselten Partition liest...

hdparm nutzt für diesen Test ja einfach irgendwelche freien Plätze auf der Festplatte, oder so ähnlich.

und per cp oder dd liest du aus dem Dateisystem.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> gut, aber warum sagt hdparm -tT /dev/sdc etwas von um die 70mb/s und ein dd auf dutzende verschiedene dateien jeweils nur etwas von 2...4 und mal ein paar mb/s mehr ?

 

also, soweit ich weiß hängt das damit zusammen das hdparm das raw device direkt anspricht, wenn du aber dateisystem aktionen aufrufst hängt da noch das, wieder name schon sagt, dateisystem zwischen!

allerdings hört sich 2-4mb/s auch wirklcih etwas langsam an, hohe CPU last beim kopieren? vorher wras mal anders? was hast du verändert? (kernel update, ntfs-3g update, etc.)

----------

## pieter_parker

kernel update ist schon etwas laenger her, nein, daran liegts nicht

cpu last, naja .. intel q6600 quad core, zuckt abund zumal minimal im gkrellm die cpu anzeige, aber auch nur 1..2 oder 3% auf einem kern

verschluesselte festplatten habe ich, aber sdc ist nicht verschluesselt

die festplatte hat 320gig, ich hab heute im laufe des tages vollkopiert, sind ca 250gig daten drauf, meist 50 bis 200mb dateien

die festplatte war vor dem drauf kopieren leer, ausser dieses lost+found verzeichnis war da nichts drauf

auf der festplatte waren mal dutzende, kleine dateien drauf, im 6 stelligen bereich in etwa

alle geloescht, im mc, vorher runter kopiert

bevor ich heute angefangen hab die 250 gig daten drauf zukopieren hatte ich etwas drauf kopiet das 5gig gross war, das konnte ich mit bis zu 40mb/s lesen, ich dachte mir dann nur so das es an den vielen vielen kleinen dateien lag das alles so extrem lahm war

dann fing ich an mit drauf kopieren, der war irgendwann heut nachmittag fertig, hab von einem 10mbit netzwerk drauf kopiert, konnte daher nicht gucken wie schnell maximal schreiben moeglich war

finde das irgendwie seltsam

die platte ist zwar ca 2 jahre alt, aber das sollte es doch wohl nicht sein

das einzigste was mir schon seit je her gedanken macht, ich hab 8gig ram in der kiste, und nutze kein 64bit os, ob das was damit zu tun hat ?

ich nutze den vmware-server, in der config habe ich stehen "tmpDirectory="/dev/shm" das swappen laesst sich bei der linxu vmware-server version nicht ausstellen, daher swapt er nach shm, ob es was damit zu tun haben koennte ? hab vmware-server aber auch schon mal komplet auf stop gemacht umsicher zugehen, keine veraenderung

von anderen festplatten im system kann ich problemlos lesen, von meiner 1,5tb hd sogar mit fast an die 100mb/s

----------

## pieter_parker

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Glückwunsch, dann hast du im Moment keine Fragmentation.
> 
> 

 

hab irgendwie doch so das gefuehl das es daran liegt - wie kann ich mir denn anzeigen lassen das ich _wirklich keine fragmentation habe_ ?

----------

